# Duda con oscilador de puertas NAND



## Arqus (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola.
Recientemente me he topado con el siguiente circuito:

http://www.arqus.jazztel.es/images/oscilador.jpg

Se trata de un oscilador realizado con puertas NAND, las de un 4011. Sé que la oscilación se produce por la carga y descarga del condensador (oscilador de relajación), y que por tanto la frecuencia depende del valor de la resistencia equivalente que ofrecen R2 y R3, y de la capacidad del condensador.

Lo que no entiendo es qué misión tiene en este circuito R1. En el esquema se indica que ha de tener un valor comprendido entre 5 y 10 veces el valor de R2+R3 para que oscile, pero no entiendo por qué. Se supone que las puertas NAND de tipo CMOS tienen una gran impedancia de entrada, asi que supongo que se podría realimentar el terminal del condensador directamente a la entrara de la primera puerta inversora.

Saludos y gracias de antemano por la aclaración de la duda.
Arqus


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 30, 2009)

La entrada de un CMOS tiene diodos conectados en inversa a GND y Vdd, si no pones la resistencia te conducen al moño en el instante posterior a la conmutacion. En consecuencia, la salida del 4011 se queja y se te acorta un poco el periodo de oscilacion. 

PD. En ese tipo de oscilador tenes que usar un C no polarizado.


----------



## Arqus (May 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias. Entendido.
Sí, no se por qué ponen un condensador electrolítico.


----------



## Arqus (May 3, 2009)

Acabo de montar el circuito con un condensador electrolítico de 22 microfaradios y 35V y funciona a la perfección. Los diodos leds oscilan con un periodo de 8 segundos aprox. lo cual coincide con mis cálculos de T=2.4*(R2+R3)*C.

¿Como es posible que un condensador electrolítico también funcione con una tensión negativa?.

Saludos
Arqus


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

El condensador electrolítico puede funcionar un tiempo con polaridades invertidas en un circuito de señal y con aporte de pequeñas corrientes. A la larga se acaba degradando y tendrá fugas pero nada más. Otro caso es un circuito de potencia, aquí lo más probable es que la reacción química que se produce genere gases y haga explotar el condensador en poco tiempo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2009)

Si la carga es igual a la descarga no hay problema.

Te recomiendo utilizar el 4093 que lleva triguer,. Tambien se puede hacer con una sola puerta nand en configuracion inversor, con una resistencia y un condensador, pero no es tan estable.

Otra forma de hacerlo es con inversores de una puerta 40106.

Si te sobran puertas se pueden poner en paralelo para tener "mas potencia"

Recuerda que en este tipo de osciladores la frecuencia puede variar mucho segun la tension de alimentacion.


----------



## Arqus (May 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

